# ONDU Mk II Pinhole Kickstarter



## limr (May 18, 2015)

These guys are in Slovenia and make beautiful, handmade wooden pinhole cameras. The pinholes are beautiful - precise and smooth, optimally-sized. I've got the 35mm one from their first campaign. It makes really lovely images and the overall design and function is sound. There were some issues, however, that seem to have been addressed and corrected for a second Kickstarter campaign. The film sat very tightly in the camera and it was sometimes hard to advance/rewind, and often the film would scratch. They've fixed these issues, added a field-of-view marker on top, and a stop for the lever that acts as a shutter. Though I'm happy enough with my 35mm, I regretted not getting a 6x6, so this time around, that's what I got for myself. And an early bird, too, so I got a discount 

Anyway it's a gorgeous camera. Did I mention handmade wood? And a great way to get into pinhole photography if you haven't already.

And no, I don't get anything out of this - I just thought I'd share in case anyone was interested.

ONDU Pinhole Cameras Mk II by ONDU Kickstarter

A few images from my 35mm:

7-hour exposure



Xmas Tree by limrodrigues, on Flickr

About 2 seconds:



Wasting film by limrodrigues, on Flickr

I think this was maybe 20-30 seconds:



Waterfall by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And an idea of what the 6x6 can do in the hands of a skilled photographer:
One subject - one roll Jomfruland - Pinholes


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 18, 2015)

I'll have to go take a look. The only Kickstarter I did was for the Petzval lens til I got a camera obscura the other day, another lovely wooden box. The campaign was done but it was possible to still get in on it at the same price with all the goodies.

Thanks for the info. They have hockey in Slovenia too.


----------



## snowbear (May 18, 2015)

Those are sweet.


----------



## limr (May 18, 2015)

If I had real money, I'd probably get the 8x10. How cool would that be??


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 19, 2015)

Beyond cool. Get one.


You know, it's not hard to spend _other_ people's money... go for it! lol


----------



## webestang64 (May 23, 2015)

Those cameras they make look very nice. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Oculus (Nov 14, 2016)

I actually remember I wanted to back this project on Kickstarter, but sadly I forgot about it and by the time I remember the project was (thankfully) funded and had ended. It's great seeing it on here. Also just checked their page, and oh boy have their cameras come a long way (I didn't know about the second campaign). It really is fascinating. I just put 6x17 my wish list.


----------

